# split ring pliers



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

where can I find the smallest,for micro baits, mine are too large to split thr ring and hold it open.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Check hobby lobby or a craft store. Ppl use them for jewelry making


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Flowie said:


> Check hobby lobby or a craft store. Ppl use them for jewelry making


Great suggestion! When I've worked with very small split rings, I've had some success using a very small (I mean VERY small) flathead screwdriver. Like the kind you'd use for eyeglasses or jewelry. It's not the perfect tool for the job, but for the rare occasion I need to work on micro splits, it works well enough to get them open and get the job done. If I had to work on micro splits often, I'd skip the flathead and get pliers.

http://daiwafishing.com.au/products/daiwa-micro-petit-split-ring-pliers/

http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/products/micro-split-ring-tweezers-plier-ej-todd.html

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Mustad_Titanium_Micro_SS_SPlit_Ring_Pliers_55/descpage-TSSP.html


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks guys any of them will work just fine.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a tried a few different brands over the years and never Was really able to find a pair I liked or that worked good enough. I'd usually just resort to using a pocket knife or finger nail. Then about 2 years ago my brother in law gave me a pair of split ring pliers from Texas Tackle that are by far better than any others. Not exactly sure what it is that makes them easier to use. But it seems that the wedge has a bit more of a point making it a little easier to open the rings


----------

